# My new Chihuahua pup has Parvo =(



## sanven4 (Jun 3, 2005)

Hello everyone,

I am new to the forums here and am new to being a Chihuahua owner. The dog was purchased from a breeder on May 28th and she is about 9 weeks old now. About two days after getting her home she began exhibiting the signs of Parvovirus (Tuesday the 31st of May is when she became symptomatic), as a result I quickly took her to the Vet. She came back strong positive for Parvo and has been in a 24 hour animal hospital since Tuesday afternoon (She is receiving fluids, potassium, dextrose, etc all through IV and is fighting for her life). Needless to say I am a total wreck and cannot stop worrying about my new pup.

I just wanted to share my story with you all and possibly hear some of your experiences with this horrible disease. I am still waiting to hear back from the Vet tonight on the status of her white blood cell count =(.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

OMG I am so sorry to hear your baby is so sick. I will say a special prayer for her. Dont give up on her! My friend had a pomeranian who had parvo and she ended up living to be 17yrs old. They told her the pom had little chances of surviving cause of her size but she was a fighter!

I know you probably dont want to do this, but you can always take her back to the breeder, there should had been a health guarantee with her.
I say that, but trust me if I was in your shoes there would be no way in...well you know where...that I would bring her back. 

You stay strong for her and know you have all of us here to talk to so you can get through this.

Best of luck!!!!
-Jessica

PS - please let us know how she is as soon as u can 

I am Catholic and there is a special prayer we say for sick animals. Since this is religious I truely hope this doesnt offend anyone...this is just the prayer I say whenever there is an animal I know that is ill.

St. Francis of Assisi Lover of all Creation Prayer for Sick Animals: 
Heavenly Father, 
you created all things for your glory 
and made us stewards of this creature 
If it is your will, restore *it* to health and strength. 
Blessed are you, Lord God, 
and holy is your name for ever and ever. 
Amen 

(you would obviously replace "*it*" with the animals name. It is said that you are suppose to say this prayer 9x a day while your pet is ill.[/u]


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

Oh my goodness, i'm so sorry your little baby has parvo. did the breeder you got her from give you any papers from a vet saying she had her first vaccines? and did the breeder offer any kind of "health warranty" on her? i would call up the person you got her from and let her know whats going on. i'll be praying for your chi, and hopefully you got her to the vets in time. just think positive thoughts and give her all your love and attention.


----------



## sanven4 (Jun 3, 2005)

I got her to the Animal Hospital about 3-4 hours after she became symptomatic. The breeder informed me that the pup had been given her first round of shots. However, after repeated phone calls / attempts at contact, the breeder has not contacted me back after going on 3 days now (since I purchased the dog).


P.S. - I would never consider taking her back. Even though I've only had her about 5 days (with about 3 spent in the hospital) she is part of the family.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Isnt it amazing just how quickly they become one of the family. I swear I only had Kylie 24 hours and I was already crying when she had to have surgery. They just have a special way of winning us over
Again I wish you all the luck in the world. Oh, what is your little chi's name?? I will pray she has the strength to make it through this.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

prayers going out to your pup! don't give up hope on this baby. 


check the articles section of the forum i posted a helpful article on parvo......


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i'm so sorry to hear this  i hope your little puppy pulls through .....i'm praying for you .....

kisses nat


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

i will be thinking of your pup , welcome to the forum - do a search of the site for parvo as we have had quite a few members lately who have had parvo :wave:


----------



## Armando... (Apr 18, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear your pup has parvo. I do hope she makes it through this. I know how hard it is when your puppy gets sick right after getting it, my Chiquitita came from the breeder with a horrible case of kennel cough. I never did think about getting her back to the breeder, even though she offer to take her back and give me a new pup. I just couldn't do it, I was already attached to her before I had her. Please, keep us posted on the situation of your puppy. Does she already have a name?


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

I'm so sorry your baby is sick!  

Postive thoughts and prayers for you both.


----------



## jezapach (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi- Sorry to hear about your situation. Same thing happened to us when Reba was about that age and 1 lb. 1 0z. Thought we were going to lose her about 3 different times. I stayed home with her and did SQ fluids, antibiotics from the vet, also gamma globulin injections at the vet's, Cleaned, cleaned , cleaned. Anyway, Reba finally pulled out of it, but we spent a very scary, exhausting week before it was all over with. I hope the same for your little one. Good luck.


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

I'm so sorry your puppy is so sick. I'm saying Prayers for her.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Is there any updates on ur little chi?? I am still praying for her


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Positive thoughts to you and your baby I hope she can pull through this


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

Tucker had Parvo at 7 weeks old when he weighed only 1.2 pounds. He remained at the vet clinic for 8 days. Prayer and good vetting pulled him through. Tucker is now 16 months old, and has suffered no long lasting effects from having had Parvo. Please keep us updated on your puppy. Prayers coming your way for a full recovery.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

hi im so sorry your baby is ill mine is to at the mo and im hoping she will pull through they are so tiny and fragile it so painful to watch them go through it


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Positive thoughts being sent to your little one ...please let us know how the puppy is doing .


----------



## sanven4 (Jun 3, 2005)

Thank you to all who posted and thanks for all your warm heartfelt sympathy. This past week has been absolute insanity. After 7 days in the hospital and a very hefty bill, my pup is now back home and doing well.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Yay for puppy! :cheers: So glad to hear he's on the road to recovery. Man, you must have been holding your breath the entire time. What's the little guy's name? Maybe you could post a pic once things have calmed down a bit.


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh I'm so glad to read this. Yes, please post a picture when things are calmer.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

So glad to hear your baby is doing better Continued positive thoughts. Did you every hear back from the breeder ? If not , that is horrible :shock:


----------



## sanven4 (Jun 3, 2005)

Still have not heard from the breeder after more than 20 phone calls. Btw her name is Gita and I will post a picture asap =).


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

cant wait too see pics :lol:


----------



## porshas_momma (May 19, 2005)

:shock: OH Honey we will pray for you. I personally know what you are going thrue and it is _ _ LL.  But keep your spirits up if you caught it early you can beat it. :wink: and as for the breeder not returning calls thats sad cause all the pups will likely get it and possibly the mom. the breeder needs to know and any reputable breeder would refund the dog fee or help with vet fees. Im very sorry you baby chi is sick and may God be with you over the next few days. :wave: Keep us advised on her condition.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

I am so happy that Gita is getting better!! I cannot wait to see a pic of her.
How odd that the breeder is ignoring you...that doesnt sound good.
Best of luck with little Gita and keeping hopes up that she continues to get better!

-Jessica


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

I definatley wouldnt stop on the breeder send her a registered letter. How heartless can someone be to not even call back to see if pup is ok. Idefinatley wouldnt recommend her. there is a post on puppy laws in your state no matter what the breeder puts in a ccantract state laws over rule.






*Special State "Lemon" Laws*Because disclosure laws aren't enough to solve the problem, some states are concentrating on protecting buyers instead of policing sellers. Following the example set by lemon laws that give car buyers a procedure to get a refund or a new car if theirs turns out to be a hopeless lemon, a few states have adopted similar laws for pet buyers. Arizona, Arkansas, California, Connecticut, Florida, Maine, Massachusetts, Minnesota, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New York, Pennsylvania, South Carolina, Vermont and Virginia all have such laws.

Generally, these laws give owners who find themselves with sick pets have one or more of these choices:

Return the animal for a refund, including the cost of veterinary services that were needed to determine that the animal was ill or to relieve its suffering. 
Exchange the animal for another, and also getting reimbursement for certain veterinary expenses. 
Special State "Lemon" Laws
Because disclosure laws aren't enough to solve the problem, some states are concentrating on protecting buyers instead of policing sellers. Following the example set by lemon laws that give car buyers a procedure to get a refund or a new car if theirs turns out to be a hopeless lemon, a few states have adopted similar laws for pet buyers. Arizona, Arkansas, California, Connecticut, Florida, Maine, Massachusetts, Minnesota, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New York, Pennsylvania, South Carolina, Vermont and Virginia all have such laws.

Generally, these laws give owners who find themselves with sick pets have one or more of these choices:

Return the animal for a refund, including the cost of veterinary services that were needed to determine that the animal was ill or to relieve its suffering. 
Exchange the animal for another, and also getting reimbursement for certain veterinary expenses. 
Keep the animal and receive reimbursement for reasonable veterinary costs of trying to cure the animal. The amount of reimbursement is usually limited to the purchase price of the pet. 
*In most states, the owner has one to two weeks to return the animal, with a certificate from a veterinarian stating that the dog has a serious disease or congenital defect that was present when the dog was sold. *If the dog suffers from a congenital disorder, the owner may have up to a year to return it to the pet store.

To make sure consumers know of their rights under these laws, several states require pet stores to give buyers a written notice explaining them. In some states, the form must contain a certificate for a veterinarian to complete if the animal turns out to have a serious illness or congenital defect.

In most states, the owner has one to two weeks to return the animal, with a certificate from a veterinarian stating that the dog has a serious disease or congenital defect that was present when the dog was sold. If the dog suffers from a congenital disorder, the owner may have up to a year to return it to the pet store.

To make sure consumers know of their rights under these laws, several states require pet stores to give buyers a written notice explaining them. In some states, the form must contain a certificate for a veterinarian to complete if the animal turns out to have a serious illness or congenital defect.

http://www.malteseonly.com/lemon.html

And since the breeder is not being responsable I would definately follow through. send a registerd letter he/she must sign for with copies of info from vet never send originals


well wishes and speedy recovery[/url]


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

oh what great news! i was on the edge of my seat when i seen this post up again. i said please be good news, since we haven't ahd an update in a little bit! oh thank god! power in prayers and hope! can't wait to see pics of gita (cute name by the way!)


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Horrible person Other puppies could and probably do have a problem. I also really think she shoud offer to pay some of the vet bills :evil:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I just read this thread.. I am so happy to hear he is back home and doing well..


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

so happy your pup is better sounds like your having the same trouble as im having with my pups breeder i think there should be a few more laws to selling pups itws not right that breeders can get away with so much


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

That's wonderful news.......hopefully each day finds little Gita feeling stronger.


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm so happy to hear Gita is getting better. She's still in my thoughts


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

How scary! but so glad he is recoverig at home! post pics when you can.


----------

